# Rabbit Sightings



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

Anybody else seeing a lot of rabbits this year. This is my third year in eagle mtn and it's the first time I've seen any rabbits anywhere close to my house. Hopefully it's a good sign!!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's hope so, it has sucked the last 5 years or so. Yet another perk to the coyote bounty if it does what it's intended to do, more rabbits.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I shot 5 jacks over the June 2nd weekend 8) Numbers are looking good in the area I like to hunt

Hopefully the rabbit population doesnt get hit too hard with the Eagle Mtn fire


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Just went out over the weekend just south of eagle mtn I saw plenty of jacks both running in the sage and smashed on the high way


----------

